
Collaborate on complex problems – but only intermittently - samuell
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2018/08/collaborate-on-complex-problems-but-only-intermittently/
======
samuell
The only thing that frustrates me with this article is that they conclude with
a rec for "intermittent isolation" when it is "intermittent collaboration"
that's the way to go, according to the experience of every person working in a
deeply problem-solving-oriented job.

Shows how deeply lost the industry is in this area.

